# TV - Programas de divulgação



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 10:38)

Um espaço para divulgar alguns programas de TV com interesse de divulgação cientifica, sobre clima, desastres naturais... sobre ciência em geral. 

Na :2 
dia 28 de Nov. às 17h30: PLANETA MARAVILHOSO - Passado Catastrófico
apresentação:  Desde os cumes do Monte Evereste, através dos campos de lava do Hawai até ao âmago do nosso planeta, este fascinante documentário revela-nos as forças geológicas que mudaram a face do mundo, oferecendo-nos, os efeitos catastróficos ao longo de quase quatro biliões de anos de formação da Terra. Através de imagens de computador e efeitos especiais bem como da últimas informações científicas, este programa conta-nos a história de meteoritos, gigantes erupções vulcânicas, movimentos da crosta terrestre e um infindável número de acontecimentos geológicos que moldaram a face da Terra.

dia 1 de Dez. às 17h30: O Sol
apresentação: Um documentário fascinante que nos explica a importância que o Sol tem para o nosso planeta
  Nós vivemos numa idade do ouro da ciência solar. Os cientistas têm feito notáveis descobertas acerca do inferno que existe no núcleo do sol e do caos magnético da sua superfície.
Este fascinante documentário explora o passado, o presente e o futuro da importância do sol no nosso mundo. 
Investigando a ligação entre as manchas do sol e as mudanças climatéricas este documentário mostra-nos como por um período de setenta anos, os astrónomos observaram muito pouca actividade solar. Este período coincide com uma mini idade do gelo, quando os rios e os lagos da Europa, gelarem. Os cientistas acreditam que um longo período de solar inactividade pode corresponder a temperaturas mais frias na Europa. O programa examina também o aquecimento global. Será que a força cada vez maior do campo magnético do sol pode explicar o aquecimento global e será que os humanos se podem proteger dos seus efeitos?

Não será propriamente o melhor horário para muitos de nós, mas se tiverem oportunidade e interesse...


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 10:47)

Ontem tive oportunidade de ver o "Planeta Maravilhoso - Planeta violento", e achei bastante interessante o documentário. Um visão geral desde o início até ao fim da terra, com todos os impactos que várias catástrofes tiveram no clima da terra. Desde os vulcões, impactos de meteoritos, sismos...

(Esta pode ser de interesse para os defensores do arrefecimento global )
Achei interessante e curiosa a previsão da evolução do clima actual neste documentário: a defesa foi para o arrefecimento global.


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

Boas, alguém teve oportunidade de ver o docomentário? Vi apenas metade do de hoje por falta de tempo, mas ainda assim achei bastante interessante. 
LUPER tiveste oportunidade de ver os doc. de ontem e hoje? Defendiam algumas das ideias que defendes por aqui! O arrefecimento global a influência ou falta dela, da corrente do golfo.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2006 às 23:45)

Eu cá gosto de ver o BIOSFERA às 4ªs feiras (19h), na 2:


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 00:09)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, alguém teve oportunidade de ver o docomentário? Vi apenas metade do de hoje por falta de tempo, mas ainda assim achei bastante interessante.
> LUPER tiveste oportunidade de ver os doc. de ontem e hoje? Defendiam algumas das ideias que defendes por aqui! O arrefecimento global a influência ou falta dela, da corrente do golfo.



Infelizmente nao vi, mas imagino que aquilo que disseram, não deve andar muito longe do que aqui se tem defendido, pois nao?


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

LUPER disse:


> Infelizmente nao vi, mas imagino que aquilo que disseram, não deve andar muito longe do que aqui se tem defendido, pois nao?



O que mais me impressionou, foi que num documentário muito bem elaborado muito abrangente - focando questões como os vulcões, sismos, o sol e o seu impacto no clima da terra -, a teoria que defendiam para o futuro era o do arrefecimento global e não o de o aquecimento, o que não deixa de surpreender atendendo que a teoria do aquecimento é que está sempre em voga.
A teoria segundo eles, é de um aquecimento breve que estamos a viver mas que irá conduzir a médio prazo para uma idade do gelo. 
Como disse, muito do que te vejo defender por cá, estava lá em parte tb a ser defendido...


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

Vi na 2 no domingo à tarde o programa sobre o Sol, por acaso muito interessante, a não perder....


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2006 às 00:24)

Zoelae disse:


> Eu cá gosto de ver o BIOSFERA às 4ªs feiras (19h), na 2:



Um bom programa, sempre que tenho oportunidade tb acompanho. Achei interessante um que realizaram à uns meses relativa à Poluição luminosa e os mal feitos candeeiros de rua que deixam escapar grande parte da sua luz para o céu. 
Eu que gosto de astronomia "sinto na pele" esta questão de poluição luminosa, embora sinto-me algo previlegiado pq na zona onde vivo apesar de existir esta poluição, não é ainda um caso muito grave.


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

Alguns programas de divulgação e interesse cientifico hoje na RTP no canal *2:*

Hoje às 17h15


> PLANETA ASSOMBROSO: O REINO DOS OCEANOS
> _Os oceanos dominam o planeta _
> 
> Belos, selvagens e misteriosos os oceanos dominam o planeta. Mas, como é que eles se formam e porque não se evaporam?
> Este documentário investiga o poder da água no nosso planeta. Numa fascinante viagem vamos ficar a saber como os grandes oceanos regulam o nosso clima e provavelmente também daremos uma espreitadela ao seu possível futuro...



Hoje às 21h05


> PLANETA ASSOMBROSO: FORÇAS DESTRUIDORAS
> _As causas e os efeitos das mais destrutivas forças da natureza _
> 
> Um fascinante documentário que explora as causas e os efeitos das mais destructivas forças da natureza como tufões, terramotos, cheias, e tornados e mostra o quão poderosas e imprevisíveis estas forças se podem tornar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Jan 2007 às 11:23)

O que deu às 21h devia ser bem interessante, alguém viu? Eu não pude  .


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 15:03)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O que deu às 21h devia ser bem interessante, alguém viu? Eu não pude  .



O sgundo programa que deu às 21h, irá repetir na 2: na segunda-feira às 17h10. Também não tive oportunidade de ver, vou ver se segunda tenho mais sorte...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 18:31)

Amanhã na Rtp 1 vai dar um Especial de Informação: Verdade e Consequência (onde é que eu já vi um nome parecido   ) que é sobre as alterações climáticas dá as 21h00.

Eu vou ver para me poder rir um bocado.


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 17:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Amanhã na Rtp 1 vai dar um Especial de Informação: Verdade e Consequência (onde é que eu já vi um nome parecido   ) que é sobre as alterações climáticas dá as 21h00.
> 
> Eu vou ver para me poder rir um bocado.



Só para relembrar....


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 21:03)

Está a começar o tal debate pessoal...


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 21:49)

Gostei bastante....

Não foi sensacionalista nem nada do genero. 

Comentários pessoal???


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 22:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Gostei bastante....
> 
> Não foi sensacionalista nem nada do genero.
> 
> Comentários pessoal???



Foi um bocado feito á pressa um Prós e Contras era bem melhor mas foi porreiro


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 22:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi um bocado feito á pressa um Prós e Contras era bem melhor mas foi porreiro



Um prós e contras havia muita peixeirada pelo meio...acho que assim acabou por ser mais clara a exposição.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

dj_alex disse:


> Um prós e contras havia muita peixeirada pelo meio...acho que assim acabou por ser mais clara a exposição.



Dj_Alex, não podia estar mais de acordo contigo.

Superou as minhas expectativas, pois não se ficaram pela questão do aquecimento global, mas debateram outras temáticas laterais muito interessantes. Este programa teve um excelente formato, os convidados foram do melhor que já vi em televisão, ou seja, não complicaram, foram explícitos, com linguagem acessível, o cenário era muito bonito, os gráficos e apresentações estavam bem elaborados e apelativos e, acima de tudo, repararam na forma profissional e descontraída do apresentador  que mostrou ter preparado muito bem a temática, dominando todos os assuntos, sem cometer calinadas.

Por tudo isto, Parabéns RTP!


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 23:10)

Hoje na 2 vai dar um documentário sobre o " Aquecimento Global" de Paul Rose
Seja-se pró ou contra do "Aquecimento" deve valer a pena ver também
RTP2 Hoje 23h30

Sobre o Verdade e Consequência infelizmente não pude ver não posso comentar


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2007 às 10:45)

Sobre o programa da RTP1, achei o formato interessante e com intervenientes práticos e objectivos, mas em relação ao tema chego sempre à mesma conclusão: como é que conseguem traçar estes cenários a 30/40 anos e não conseguem, por vezes, acertar a previsão meteorológica a três dias? Bom, eu apenas sou um curioso da matéria e nem sequer tenho formação nesta área, mas não gosto de ver o pessoal lá da aldeia tudo a dizer que não vai haver arroz e que as praias do Litoral Norte vão ser como agora as do Algarve...


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 10:54)

Serrano disse:


> Sobre o programa da RTP1, achei o formato interessante e com intervenientes práticos e objectivos, mas em relação ao tema chego sempre à mesma conclusão: como é que conseguem traçar estes cenários a 30/40 anos e não conseguem, por vezes, acertar a previsão meteorológica a três dias? Bom, eu apenas sou um curioso da matéria e nem sequer tenho formação nesta área, mas não gosto de ver o pessoal lá da aldeia tudo a dizer que não vai haver arroz e que as praias do Litoral Norte vão ser como agora as do Algarve...



Os modelos de previsão do tempo são bastante diferentes dos modelos climaticos globais


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 00:57)

Tive oportunidade de ver os dois programas. 
O de produção da RTP1 gostei, num formato original e com passagem pelos vários possiveis cenários de impactos das alterações climáticas. 
O programa da 2: sobre o degelo, tb foi um bom programa, bem realizado e bem documentado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Fev 2007 às 01:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Os modelos de previsão do tempo são bastante diferentes dos modelos climaticos globais



Sim concordo contigo. A única semelhança entre os dois é a de falharem redondamente!  

Quanto ao tópico não vi o documentário mas vi o verdade e consequência. Não com a melhor das atenções, mas deu para ver que estava bem elaborado. O tema e as conclusões é que baaahhh .

Quem não viu, peça ao LUPER que ele tem gravado em DVD


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 21:35)

*No Interior Do Tornado*

Está a dar um documentário espectacular sobre tornados na RTP2

*O INTERIOR DO TORNADO*
Documentários
«NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC: INSIDE THE TORNADO»
As incríveis imagens de dentro de um tornado...







Neste programa, uma equipe de caçadores de tempestades e fotógrafos patrocinados pelo National Geographic conseguem colocar um mecanismo blindado com câmeras na trajetória de um tornado perto de Manchester, em Dakota do Sul. O dispositivo, um aparelho parecido com uma tartaruga, é destruído segundos após a chegada do tornado. Durante a mesma expedição o tornado atinge uma das sondas deixadas pelo caçador Tim Sâmaras 70 segundos após ela ser posicionada. A tempestade causa uma incrível queda de pressão de 100 milibares - a maior já registrada - e prossegue com a destruição de uma fazenda de dois andares a apenas 12 metros de distância.

Acompanhe esta dramática história da ciência em campo e os extraordinários resultados da perseguição apaixonada de Sâmaras à ciência dos tornados.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2014 às 17:51)

Neste momento na TV5 Monde "La France face aux tempêtes."

As melhores imagens das tempestades marítimas deste inverno na costa francesa.


----------



## CptRena (23 Mai 2014 às 23:12)

Bombordo está de volta à TV



> 2014-05-19 (IPMA)
> 
> O BOMBORDO é um programa dedicado à economia de mar e aos recursos da pesca, tendo em vista a informação e sensibilização de toda a sociedade sobre aspetos ambientais, sustentabilidade, inovação, qualidade e de saúde pública ligados ao mar.
> 
> ...


----------

